# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Hybrid Assistive Limb (also known as HAL), powered exoskeleton suit, Tsukuba University and CYBERDYNE Inc., Tsukuba, Ibaraki, Japan

## Airicist

Designers:

Tsukuba University

CYBERDYNE Inc.

Home page - cyberdyne.jp/products/LowerLimb_medical.html

Hybrid Assistive Limb (HAL) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robot suit HAL

Uploaded on Jun 22, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cyberdyne's robot suit HAL to keep people walking 

 Published on Jul 13, 2014




> this month's Advances in Progress takes a look at Cyberdyne's HAL, a robot suit for lower body, which helps disabled and elderly people walk.


"Cyberdyne’s HAL suits give lift to mobility-challenged"

by Kazuaki Nagata
July 13, 2014

----------

